# 2013 Kenworth T660



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

We had never worked on anything with a Nav plus system so we just jumped in on this and hoped for the best and it went great. 


















The owner wanted the Navplus out and wants his Randy Mcnally put in the Navplus hole. Also want a flip out DVD player in the dash and a screen in each visor. We used a Clarion VZ401 flip out for the dash and two Fahrenheit screens for the visors. We originally wanted to double din the navplus hole but no go with the owner because he loves the gps he has and wants to clear up the windshield. 










From the factory you can see the dremel marks looks like they did it to make it fit










got the Clarion in 










Took out the visors noticed they used two Phillips head screws and one bolt on each visor i dont know why they put an oddball bolt in instead of phillips but oh well.


















ran video cable and power wire to each visor for screens


















my friend Eric working on one of the visors









visors are in and look good (only took picture of first side i put in)


























ran power wire for amp that will be going in next time we get the truck back the mcnally will be moved next time we were on time crunch we got truck friday night and worked two days on it. Owner needed truck sunday at 7 am for another week of hauling.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

Also forgot to mention we used a spare switch that was in the dash to turn the screens on it was really convenient actually


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Any subs going in this?


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

yes, he wanted a 15" Treo SSX put in with a Treo amp. He wants the sub to be setup like a home theater sub. We will be building the box this weekend then we just have to wait til we can get the semi back.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm Loving it.


----------



## kevinclayton92 (May 20, 2013)

Nice truck! I really love the interior of it, especially the engine. My brother also have a kenworth and he's using it on over dimensional loads. He's moving heavy items with a big trailer.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

after we got this finished we had to take it all out because he moved to a smaller truck and is having one of his drivers use this one, we will be reinstalling the stuff in his new semi


----------



## red91z28 (Apr 19, 2015)

I was wondering what adapter you used to tie into the Kenworth factory wiring? I got a 2014 T660 kenworth that has that Navplus and I hate it. I'm really wanting to change the deck to something way better and put my own nav in the dash.


----------

